# El poderoso virus Flame - La guerra cibernita



## Power-off (Jun 8, 2012)

Los ataques del virus Flame, usado según los expertos  para el ciberespionaje, podría ser lanzado por varios gobiernos. Su  programa es demasiado complicado para ser elaborado por algunos grupos,  denuncia un sociólogo de una universidad norteamericana.         

Esta amenaza ya está hace algunos años activa. No obstante, ahora han  aumentado las atenciones hacia ella desde que fue publicada por el CERT  de Irán y las respectivas compañías de seguridad. Adicionalmente,  comenzaron a aparecer detecciones en determinados países que ya han  sufrido ataques cibernéticos dirigidos a sus instalaciones y plantas  industriales, lo que lleva a pensar en una evolución de ese malware

El peligroso malware Flame no es sólo la herramienta más compleja en  cuanto a ciber espionaje que se haya descubierto hasta el momento sino  que además ahora se ha convertido en una de las más complicadas para  investigar.
La imposibilidad de saber más del virus se debe a  que cuenta con un sistema de autodestrucción, que le permite desaparecer  de los equipos infectados cada vez que intentan investigarlo.  Investigadores de seguridad han descubierto varios casos en los que el  virus ha desaparecido sin dejar rastro.

Recientemente los  investigadores de la empresa de ciber seguridad Symantec, han  descubierto nuevas piezas de código para Flame que estarían destinadas a  borrar el virus de los equipos. Los investigadores han definido este  código como un desinstalador, que termina con todo rastro del virus en  el equipo infectado.

El malware ha encendido alarmas en varios  sistemas de seguridad desde que fue identificado por Kaspersky. Hasta  el momento no se sabe solamente que es capaz de infiltrarse en los  equipos, accediendo a su información y llegando, incluso, a registrar  conversaciones. 

La complejidad de este virus ha hecho  sospechar a muchos expertos. Varios de ellos creen que Flame no fue  creado por un grupo de hackers sino por un organismo perteneciente a un  estado, equipado tanto con ingenieros como especialistas en criptografía  de primera clase mundial.


La font


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

que barvaro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Diego German (Jun 9, 2012)

Un super virus


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

un virus  canival ,se come a si mismo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2012)

Eso les pasa por usar Guindows.


Saludos.

pd aguante Gnu linux....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

uso linux ,hasta mis router les puse linux ¡¡¡


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 9, 2012)

> Esta amenaza ya está hace algunos años activa. No obstante, ahora han aumentado las atenciones hacia ella desde que fue publicada por el CERT de Irán y las respectivas compañías de seguridad. Adicionalmente, *comenzaron a aparecer detecciones en determinados países que ya han sufrido ataques cibernéticos dirigidos a sus instalaciones y plantas industriales,* lo que lleva a pensar en una evolución de ese malware



los ataques son a plantas industriales e instalaciones del estado, no va dirigido a cybernautas de windows mucho menos a usuarios de linux .


----------



## albertoxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Tambien opino lo mismo, a que gobierno le va a importar espionar a alguien que en su facebook publica su estado de animo,si hoy le salio un pelo mas en la cabeza o a que equipo le va en la euro, usar guindows es como estar en tu casa con la puerta abierta con un letrero que dice "entren"


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 10, 2012)

Que antivirus serán capaces de detectarlo; solo sera Karpersky



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> los ataques son a plantas industriales e instalaciones del estado, no va dirigido a cybernautas de windows mucho menos a usuarios de linux .



No estoy tan seguro con eso porque de haber información hay mucha en todas partes ahora es saber clasificar dicha información; para que sea valiosa


----------



## albertoxx (Jun 11, 2012)

Segun estaba leyendo lo que pasa es que el virus tiene mucho codigo tanto como para ser de como 20MB cuando la mayoria de virus son peque;o  1 o 2 megas a lo mucho, para que un programa llegue a 20MB solo de codigo es que tiene muchas funciones, la que mas me llama la atencion es la de detectar que lo estan analizando me imagino que detectara si esta corriendo en una maquina virtual o en un ambiente limpio como en una compu donde no hay documentos ni rastros que sea de una persona, cuando detecta eso se borra a si mismo y asi no lo pueden terminar de analizar, ademas lei que estudia a  quien infectar no como los virus que cuando insertar el usb se copian con solo insertarlo, este deplano mira si estas copiando algunos archivos de excel con palabras como estado de cuenta, reportes o algo que le haga pensar al virus que es un usb de una persona que maneja finanzas para iniciar sus modulos espias de contrase;as etc.  Tambien es modular o sea que el virus puede algo asi como actualizar su base de datos de vulnerabilidades


----------



## sony (Jun 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> uso linux ,hasta mis router les puse linux ¡¡¡


 yo tambien les puse linux a mis router jalan al 100


----------



## shadown (Jun 11, 2012)

albertoxx dijo:


> ademas lei que estudia a  quien infectar no como los virus que cuando  insertar el usb se copian con solo insertarlo, este deplano mira si  estas copiando algunos archivos



Aver, me estas diciendo que es enverdad un programa polimorfico??? que es capas de pensar por si mismo eh incluso "crecer" a causa de experiencia propia??, no lo tomes a mal, pero me suena a inteligencia artificial avanzada, algo de eso escuche ya hace tiempo en la universidad pero ni siquiera los ingenieros mas reconosidos querian entrar a ese tipo de ruedo, segun era un area muy pero muy compleja. supongo que el hecho de que pese casi 20 MB, ha de tener un par de miles de codigos, algo asi como meses de programacion de codigo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 12, 2012)

No necesita ser polimorfico... el virus se hace pasar por una actualizacion legitima de windows con un certificado falso... algo muy complejo de hacer.... ya que tuvieron que aprovechar una vulnerabilidad ya bien documentada de MD5... ademas tambien tiene un modulo para hacer un ataque de tipo Man in the Middle, osea se hace pasar por otra computadora para rastrear la informacion que pasa por la red

Incluso trae un modulo que borra el mismo virus si es detectado...


----------



## shadown (Jun 12, 2012)

certificado falso de windows?? ok eso necesita mucho conocimiento avanzado del sistema operativo y mucho pero mucho tiempo de programacion


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 12, 2012)

2 dias para generarlo en un cluster de 200 PS3... tu diras...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

no saben como hacer que vuestro pic se borre a si mismo si detecta que alguien abrio el equipo y esta analizando el circuito ?? 
yo no se mas que assembler, pero con un poco de iumagniacion es facil hacer muchisimas cosas.
y con lenguajes de alto nivel y conocimiento de compu.......se debe poder hacer cosas increibles.

lo malo es que la gente haga estas cosas para joder a otros ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2012)

con configurar para que no se pueda leer ya es suficiente.
pero también se puede poner una rutina que por ejemplo cuando uno de los puertos se ponga en estado alto o bajo (mediante suich.el suich se toca cuando se abre el equipo y cambia de estado)
el micro quede dormido para siempre ,bueno no para siempre sino asta que nosotros le pongamos ciertas entradas a chasis o a + v,entonces el pic vuelve a retomar la/las rutinas normales l..
no se entendió nada ?es una trampa caza bobos ,que también puede borrar ciertos datos del la memoria del pic,quedando inservible el programa o trabado en alguna rutina especifica.


----------



## halows (Jun 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> uso linux ,hasta mis router les puse linux ¡¡¡



Tienen razon, con linux te quitas una preocupacion de la cabeza jeje


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

Esta complicado hoy dia los temas de virus Por eso en la armada estan sacando el xp y le ponen el linux que para mi es el mas seguro


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2012)

je...............aca la tenemos mas clara.
es un tema de tecnologia.
fabricacion propia e ingenio criollo.
y no aceptar tecnologia importada que uno no maneja.


.
.
.
anda a meterle un virus a un FAL.........je.

.
.
.
eso si...en la fabrica virus si que podes poner:
aca hay uno peor que el flame ese y se llama sindicalistas.
y en el gobierno hay varios virus que pisan fuerte.


----------



## jagarciauceda (Jun 22, 2012)

A ver chicos, si es muy fácil: windows es un producto USA, USA da  dinero, poder...(o lo que sea) a Microsoft. Microsoft da todo tipo de  documentación o bugs, de su propio sistema, para facilitar la entrada  del virus, gusano o lo que sea....Y nada, asi funciona el imperialismo  Americano. Y nada, olvidaos de virus polimorficos con rollo harakiri  incluido. Yo creo que todo es mas facil que de lo que el "ciudano (nerd)  medio" piensa.

No os fies de lo que os cuentan por los medios de comunicación. Es mas,  me gustaría saber la interconectividad (de las maquinas(PCs) ) de esas  plantas industriales donde se cometieron los ataques...

Necsuss


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2012)

Alguien se topo con el Virus *Syslive.exe* ; yo si no se como entro a mi pc; tuve que formatearla


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 26, 2012)

yo me tope con el I LOVe y no fue gracioso que digamos jajjajaja


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 11, 2012)

Saludos! ESto me hace pensar un poco y recordar a un amigo que se puso a hacer unas pruebas a modo de divertirse. Èl hizo un autoejecutable que no solo podia memorizar contraseñas, sino tambien rutinas. Vos iniciabas cualquier sofware con contraseña, o ingresabas a una carpeta protegida, aun un rar y hacias lo que hicieras y te ibas, aun podias borrar los archivos usados. Pero cuando èl queria, solo ingresaba un par de codigos en una pagina txt llamando a varios archivos de nombres  ilegibles y con propiedades muy particulares, segun èl, despues esta txt, convertida en ejecutable ya, componia de la "nada" no solo los archivos que tenias protegido, sino tambien te mostraba su contenido y desde luego las contraseñas utilizadas. 
 Para mejorar esto aun o empeorarlo, probè formateando el disco donde èl habia hecho esto, y aun seguia allì.
 Si algo asì puede hacerlo una persona comun con un poquito de conocimiento, no me imagino lo que pueden hacer un equipo de ingenieros + tecnicos + la mejor tecnologia + unos buenos $$$.


----------



## halows (Jul 11, 2012)

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos! ESto me hace pensar un poco y recordar a un amigo que se puso a hacer unas pruebas a modo de divertirse. Èl hizo un autoejecutable que no solo podia memorizar contraseñas, sino tambien rutinas. Vos iniciabas cualquier sofware con contraseña, o ingresabas a una carpeta protegida, aun un rar y hacias lo que hicieras y te ibas, aun podias borrar los archivos usados. Pero cuando èl queria, solo ingresaba un par de codigos en una pagina txt llamando a varios archivos de nombres  ilegibles y con propiedades muy particulares, segun èl, despues esta txt, convertida en ejecutable ya, componia de la "nada" no solo los archivos que tenias protegido, sino tambien te mostraba su contenido y desde luego las contraseñas utilizadas.
> Para mejorar esto aun o empeorarlo, probè formateando el disco donde èl habia hecho esto, y aun seguia allì.
> Si algo asì puede hacerlo una persona comun con un poquito de conocimiento, no me imagino lo que pueden hacer un equipo de ingenieros + tecnicos + la mejor tecnologia + unos buenos $$$.



Me he topado con cosas como la que mencionas, pero si te quedo despues del formateo..  un autorecuperable.. Seria interesante probar cuantas sobre escrituras hay que darle para ultimarlo jeje


----------



## Arthas (Jul 15, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que antivirus serán capaces de detectarlo; solo sera Karpersky
> 
> 
> No estoy tan seguro con eso porque de haber información hay mucha en todas partes ahora es saber clasificar dicha información; para que sea valiosa


 
compadre kasperky es kasperky eso tengalo seguro


----------

